# Additions to vape flavours



## RainstormZA (3/11/17)

Hi all

I've just gotten the grasp on diy ejuices and am looking to add other flavours.

Currently I'm getting a bit bored with strawberry and thinking i should add something like sweet cream to it.

I'm also thinking of making mango + cream as well. Would these two work together?

Any suggestions are welcome.

Ps. I'm thinking of adding cappucino / coffee / cream flavour

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep (3/11/17)

Strawberry's go well with creams sweet cream might add a new perspective I would ad sweet cream 4% and tfa vanilla swirl 3% to strawberry. But now the question is what tipe of strawberry and who makes it? 
A popular and nice strawberry recipe: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/121795
Mother's unicorn milk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (3/11/17)

Friep said:


> Strawberry's go well with creams sweet cream might add a new perspective I would ad sweet cream 4% and tfa vanilla swirl 3% to strawberry. But now the question is what tipe of strawberry and who makes it?
> A popular and nice strawberry recipe: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/121795
> Mother's unicorn milk


I'm using RF strawberry concentrate. Really am not sure which brand is the best so a lil help here would be appreciate.

I had capella but that wasnt even strong enough to impart a strawberry flavour but the vanilla cupcake was very nice, a bit pricey for long term use

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (3/11/17)

My favorite strawberry flavours are tfa strawberry ripe, cap sweet strawberry, inw shisa strawberry, tfa strawberry, the flavour mill sweet strawberry. Havent tried rf strawberry yet. Each strawberry offers something else cap sweet strawberry is more a candy strawberry and stands up when steeping strawberry ripe is a ripe red strawberry when you mix the two at 2:1 so something like 6% strawberry ripe and 3% strawberry sweet you create a nice balance between candy and fresh strawberry + the strawberry doesn't vade that bad with a steep. Inw shisa strawberry is more earthy this is a stron strawberry and for me is a nice and authentic strawberry.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (5/11/17)

Nice!!!

I'll try the ripe strawberry next time I order. 

What about a coffee or cappucino / cream flavour? 

Also a mango / cream flavour sounds very tempting...

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (5/11/17)

RainstormZA said:


> Nice!!!
> 
> I'll try the ripe strawberry next time I order.
> 
> ...



I currently gave up on coffee all my attempts taste like burnt ruber. 
Mango is also a profile that I struggle with will add some links a bit latter.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (5/11/17)

Lol burnt rubber taste isnt cool. 

I'll give these two a try and see what icome up with

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (5/11/17)

Link to a discussion about coffee: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/nicest-coffee-concentrate.t36705/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (5/11/17)

Mango: https://alltheflavors.com/recipes?sort_order=new&name_like=Mango

Cap sweet mango seems to be popular but alot of people do not use only one mango to create a nice mango vape...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (5/11/17)

Friep said:


> I currently gave up on coffee all my attempts taste like burnt ruber.
> Mango is also a profile that I struggle with will add some links a bit latter.



Look in the Kzor's Recipe threat at Jango - to my taste that is real mango 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep (5/11/17)

Jango by @KZOR : https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-recipes-custardo.t30395/page-8#post-529022

Forgot about this one thanks @RenaldoRheeder still on my list to mix

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (5/11/17)

Thanks Friep and Renaldo, will take a look at those threads 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (6/11/17)

I make mango with yogurt and that comes out pretty tasty so im sure a cream will work fine

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (7/11/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> I make mango with yogurt and that comes out pretty tasty so im sure a cream will work fine


Thanks for the tip. I'm raring to go with mango and cream.

Also read on the forums that Cup O Joe is good so will try that and add cream if it needs sweetening up

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## RainstormZA (21/11/17)

I got to say WOW!!!

I ordered and received 1 x cappucino v2 cap, 1 x mango cap, 2 x sweet cream and another strawberry rf. 

The cappucino on its own blew my taste buds away. I'll never drink coffee again as long as i make my own diy cappucino eliquid...

Tried mixing mango and cream together - tasted even better!!!

I also added cream with strawberry - no verdict as I've not tried it yet...

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA (16/12/17)

RainstormZA said:


> I also added cream with strawberry - no verdict as I've not tried it yet...



Its not that great really. it might be me or I'm just off strawberry now. I need to add something else to make it taste better than just plain ol' strawberry.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (1/3/18)

Added 10ml Cap sweet cream, 10ml cap Strawberry and about 60-90 drops black ice. Then added 500ml vg /pg (70/30)...

Awesome Strawberry Cream on Ice.... 

As for nicotine, I added 2.71mg per 60ml. 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (1/3/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Added 10ml Cap sweet cream, 10ml cap Strawberry and about 60-90 drops black ice. Then added 500ml vg /pg (70/30)...
> 
> Awesome Strawberry Cream on Ice....
> 
> ...


An amazing freestyle approach to DIY!

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (1/3/18)

Raindance said:


> An amazing freestyle approach to DIY!
> 
> Regards


Yeah it's easier to do this without a scale. 

I go by ml - when I first started, I was going by 30ml and 60ml bottles. If I'm happy with the flavour, I make a larger batch...

Same with sweet Mango, sweet cream and black ice.

I just did the same with the cappuccino too. I must admit I'm surprised that the cappuccino, cream on ice was very nice... 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (1/3/18)

I'm thinking of doing a mint, cream and black ice flavour. Also considering adding double chocolate as well



Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## franshorn (2/3/18)

@RainstormZA
very interesting approach you have to DIY.
I also started out with mixing by ml's with syringes.

After getting myself a scale, Cheap r99 jobbie from flavourworld, I never looked back. Put my nic in a dropper bottle, nozzles on my VG and PG. Nothing to wash after a mixing session and it is A LOT faster.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4


----------



## RainstormZA (3/3/18)

franshorn said:


> @RainstormZA
> very interesting approach you have to DIY.
> I also started out with mixing by ml's with syringes.
> 
> After getting myself a scale, Cheap r99 jobbie from flavourworld, I never looked back. Put my nic in a dropper bottle, nozzles on my VG and PG. Nothing to wash after a mixing session and it is A LOT faster.



Very true... I'm going to the uk so not worth getting a scale til I get there. I do have a kitchen scale - a digital one. Maybe I should give that a try...

I think I started out with DIY in November last year. 

So far it's been a interesting rabbit hole. 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (5/3/18)

So what did I order today?

Sweet Strawberry Concentrate (CAP) 10ml x 2
Sweet Cream Concentrate (CAP) 30ml x 3
Double Chocolate Concentrate (CAP) 10ml x 1
Cool Mint Concentrate (CAP) 10ml x 1
Black Ice Concentrate (BV) WS23 10ml x 1
Nicotine (Gold Nic) 48mg/ml VG 100ml x 1

Wish me luck when my goodies arrive - first thing I"m going to mix is the new ones that I've not tried before - Double Chocolate, Mint, Cream and Black Ice.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (7/3/18)

Ok got my goodies.

Man, I got the new flavour mix smelling and tasting like Top Deck Mint...

Yummy!!!












Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (9/5/18)

Ok I am looking at making something similar to Elysian Labs Lemon Filled Cronut. I love that juice but it's too pricey for my budget.

I want a sweet creamy lemon flavour with a hint of fried doughnut

Thinking of the following

1. CAP Sicily Lemon
2. CAP Sweet Cream
3. CAP Glazed Doughnut

Will this combination work?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (9/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Ok I am looking at making something similar to Elysian Labs Lemon Filled Cronut. I love that juice but it's too pricey for my budget.
> 
> I want a sweet creamy lemon flavour with a hint of fried doughnut
> 
> ...


Zeppola is an awesome fried donut concentrate as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (9/5/18)

Paul33 said:


> Zeppola is an awesome fried donut concentrate as well.



Will BLCK Vapor have it?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (9/5/18)

https://blckvapour.co.za/products/zeppola-concentrate-fa

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (9/5/18)

Paul33 said:


> https://blckvapour.co.za/products/zeppola-concentrate-fa


Whoop whoop! Thanks @Paul33

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (9/5/18)

No stress! Hope the mix comes out tasty!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (9/5/18)

Paul33 said:


> No stress! Hope the mix comes out tasty!



I hope so. I use the lemon filled cronut up a lot more than the other flavours I have. The flavour is real nice and smooth...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (11/5/18)

@Paul33 I think we nailed it. 

Just needs a lot more lemon to the ratio of equal amount of sweet cream and Zeppola plus sweetener as it's not sweet enough.

But the flavour is very similar

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (11/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> @Paul33 I think we nailed it.
> 
> Just needs a lot more lemon to the ratio of equal amount of sweet cream and Zeppola plus sweetener as it's not sweet enough.
> 
> But the flavour is very similar


Zeppola is awesome. I love it. 

Glad your mix is coming together!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (11/5/18)

I think I just found the missing ingredient - vanilla custard. Think i need to add sweetener as well. 

Vanilla custard
Lemon Sicily
Sweet cream
Zeppola 

Maybe sweetener...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (11/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> I think I just found the missing ingredient - vanilla custard. Think i need to add sweetener as well.
> 
> Vanilla custard
> Lemon Sicily
> ...


Which vanilla custard?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (11/5/18)

Paul33 said:


> Which vanilla custard?



I'm thinking Capella? I only buy Capella unless others tell me which ones are better. I'm glad I listened to you about the Zeppola

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (11/5/18)

I smelled it again tonight. It definitely needs vanilla custard and sweetener...

The lemon, cream and zeppola is spot on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (22/5/18)

Ok after it sitting and steeping, it's pretty close. The only thing lacking is that sweet lemon creaminess. I've ordered super sweet, vanilla custard and more sweet cream. Hopefully it'll be better with the custard and a dash of super sweet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (24/5/18)

@Paul33 @Christos

Something isn't right with the lemon flavour. It's a bit on the sour side, not sweet enough. I'm missing something. Tastes more like a mix of lemon and lime.

The vanilla custard, and super sweet addition to the sweet cream and Zeppola was spot on.

Now to hunt for the right lemon flavour.

@Andre @Rude Rudi @KZOR any suggestion?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (24/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> The only thing lacking is that sweet lemon creaminess.



I enjoy using Cap Juicy Lemon and FE Lemon together for my lemon profile and a combo of FA Fresh Cream and a little bit of FA Whipped Marshmallow for the creaminess.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA (24/5/18)

KZOR said:


> I enjoy using Cap Juicy Lemon and FE Lemon together for my lemon profile and a combo of FA Fresh Cream and a little bit of FA Whipped Marshmallow for the creaminess.



Thank you so much. I'll give that a try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faheem777 (24/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> @Paul33 @Christos
> 
> Something isn't right with the lemon flavour. It's a bit on the sour side, not sweet enough. I'm missing something. Tastes more like a mix of lemon and lime.
> 
> ...



Try lemon meringue pie, very nice lemon profile and not sour at all and pairs well with lemon sicilly

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (24/5/18)

Or watch the Noted episode on Lemons. More lemon flavours than you can shake a stick at, and no extra charge for ID10-T's tantrums and threats to invade Poland.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (25/5/18)

Yes, I agree with @KZOR here - that is a very good option. Other lemon options include CAP Lemon Lime and FW Lemonade, both will give you a nice "twang". Start low, just 1% or so as they can quickly overpower. As mentioned, perhaps also consider Lemon Meringue Pie - both CAP and FW options are very good - at 3% or so...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (25/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> @Paul33 @Christos
> 
> Something isn't right with the lemon flavour. It's a bit on the sour side, not sweet enough. I'm missing something. Tastes more like a mix of lemon and lime.
> 
> ...


I am a INW Lemon fan, but INW have changed the formulation and the new one is not good at all. From @rogue zombie's comments INW Juicy Lemon is very good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (25/5/18)

Thanks guys I'll consider the options

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (25/5/18)

Faheem777 said:


> Try lemon meringue pie, very nice lemon profile and not sour at all and pairs well with lemon sicilly



Sounds perfect to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (25/5/18)

Now that I think of it. 

I eat lemons myself. The best part of a lemon is the thick skin - that's the sweet part that compliments the sourness of the fruit. 

That's exactly what I'm looking for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (10/7/18)

This was inspired by drinking Ceres Summer Whispers.

I wonder if this mix will work

Cap Sweet Mango
Cap Juicy Orange
Cap Passion Fruit
Blck Ice WS-23 
3mg nic
70/30 VG PG

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (12/8/18)

Best strawberry concentrate flavours?

Needing to add a bit of a strawberry oomph to my current profile that has Cap Sweet Strawberry and Sweet Cream. 

Maybe also add some vanilla custard to that as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (12/8/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Best strawberry concentrate flavours?
> 
> Needing to add a bit of a strawberry oomph to my current profile that has Cap Sweet Strawberry and Sweet Cream.
> 
> Maybe also add some vanilla custard to that as well.


RF Strawberry SC

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (12/8/18)

Thanks, @Andre 

I am compiling a list of concentrates and restocking my VG/PG end of this month so I want to put everything together before the time comes to buy everything I need. 

I am going to attempt at the Lemon Cream Cronut without the super sweetner as I did actually find my first attempt was far too sweet and kinda killed the flavour along the way. By the time, steeping was done, there was virtually no flavour except cream and vanilla custard. 

And then change my strawberry cream profile to add more strawberry oomph, as it's starting to taste rather bland now. 

Seeing, Blck Vapour finally loaded the CAP Blackberry concentrate, now I am not too sure what to make with it. 

Blackberry and Cream? Blackberry Custard? or Blackberry Jam?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (12/8/18)

Blackberry Jam on toast like* Jam Monster Strawberry !!!!*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (5/9/18)

Finally got my concentrates, VG and PG. 

Got to mixing the strawberry mix first - added to my existing boring Cap Sweet Strawberry with Strawberry (Ripe) Flavor Concentrate (TFA) and 
Strawberry Concentrate SC (RF). Something wasn't right so I left it to steep for a couple of hours and then smelled it. Slightly better so I'm guessing it may need a longer steeping time. Will see how this turns out.

I also got Cap Juicy Lemon on @KZOR's advice - turned out to be the best decision made. Mixed with Vanilla Custard, Sweet Cream and Zeppola. OH MY!!! This gets as close to the Elysian Labs Lemon Cream Cronut but 50% less sweet. Will leave this to steep for a while before trying again. It has a really nice sour lemony twang to it, complimented with the sweet vanilla custard and sweet cream. 

I decided to do the same with CAP Blackberry and it turned out better than I expected. Definitely needs more blackberry but still very nice and light. Added WS23 Black Ice - lets see how this turns out after a steeping period. 

I still have the Peppermint Crisp as an ADV, nothing beats it. 

I dared myself to try something unique - I added two flavours to my RDA at the same time. The Lemon to one side and the blackberry to the other side of the wicks. A completely perfectly meshed mashed up flavour of both worlds in one - it was quite different, I am still not sure if I like it or dislike it. I also feel that the blackberry will benefit greatly with the addition of some sweet red apple, it would definitely compliment it very well. 

I feel that the Lemon juice would benefit from a bit of sweetening up - not sure if I should add more vanilla custard and sweet cream or should I just get super sweet?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA (8/9/18)

I have to say this lemon mix gets better after steeping. I noticed the colour has changed, which indicates it's steeping well.




I don't think I will need super sweet in the end. Going to leave it for a week and see how it tastes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MoneymanVape (9/9/18)

anyone tried the new one shot lychee ice flavour? 
I think its not as good as I thought it would be. The lychee tast very similar to fa lychee. Doesnt seem complex at all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## RainstormZA (9/9/18)

RainstormZA said:


> I decided to do the same with CAP Blackberry and it turned out better than I expected. Definitely needs more blackberry but still very nice and light. Added WS23 Black Ice - lets see how this turns out after a steeping period.



Scratch that. 

I made a small tester with both strawberry and blackberry mix - this is a winner. Tastes like the liquifruit berry juice. It was rather pleasant and refreshing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (2/10/18)

Ok we have nailed a less sweeter clone of Lemon Cream Filled Cronut. 

I think @Christos asked me to share the recipe.

2% CAP Sweet Cream
2% CAP Vanilla Custard 
2% CAP Juicy Lemon
0.5 - 1% Zeppola
0.5% CAP Super Sweet

Steep for two weeks. If it turns a light orange colour, the steeping is done right.

Many thanks to @KZOR , @Paul33 and @Raindance for the help in making this clone possible. I could have not done it without you guys!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA (2/10/18)

ARYANTO said:


> Blackberry Jam on toast like* Jam Monster Strawberry !!!!*


@ARYANTO this may be next with Apple crumble...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (2/10/18)

Andre said:


> RF Strawberry SC


Lets go back in time.

I mixed cap sweet strawberry, rf strawberry sc and ripe strawberry with sweet cream and WS23.

Best decision ever made. Thank you @Andre and @Steyn777 for the two suggestions. 

A very refreshingly strong strawberry and cream flavour. This is going to be my adv for a while now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (27/1/19)

Thanks @Rob Fisher, now I need a a good watermelon flavour to add to my strawberry mix. 

Any suggestions?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/1/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher, now I need a a good watermelon flavour to add to my strawberry mix.
> 
> Any suggestions?



Afraid not... no suggestion on a watermelon... I love eating watermelon but haven't found a watermelon juice I liked...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (27/1/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Afraid not... no suggestion on a watermelon... I love eating watermelon but haven't found a watermelon juice I liked...


That juice you send me is really awesome. It's called Something Sweet, mix of watermelon and strawberry with ice. 

Maybe the experienced mixers can advise here. 

Paging @Andre @KZOR @Paul33

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (27/1/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Lets go back in time.
> 
> I mixed cap sweet strawberry, rf strawberry sc and ripe strawberry with sweet cream and WS23.
> 
> ...


@Raindance if you ever need this, recipe here - 10ml of each in a 500ml bottle. Steep for two weeks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (27/1/19)

Do you want a realistic or a candied watermelon? The Noted show on Watermelons gives an exhaustive run-down of what is available. That page gives brief summaries of all the flavours tested, or there is the full video if you'd prefer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (27/1/19)

RichJB said:


> Do you want a realistic or a candied watermelon? The Noted show on Watermelons gives an exhaustive run-down of what is available. That page gives brief summaries of all the flavours tested, or there is the full video if you'd prefer.



This juice's watermelon tastes pretty close to real watermelon so definitely what I'm looking for as close as possible @RichJB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (4/4/19)

Ok so now I want to try the Mango Freeze One Shots from Flavour World SA but it's my first time mixing a One Shot. I need a bit of help here with it. 

It says to use 17% recommended and that 10ml makes 100ml of juice. So how do I work this out on the ejuice calculator so that I can get the right amount of VG, PG and nicotine? Do I just put in 17% along with all the other stats and check the results before ordering? My maths isn't great so a bit of help would be appreciated. 

I need to order as much as I can afford on PG, VG and nic as well as my usual concentrates so that I have enough to take with me to the UK for the first two months. I've already got a 600ml DIY mix steeping so I'm sorted with that one for now. If I work out the total amount, I will have 2L of juice to take with me (more or less up to 4 months as the DIY stuff up in the UK isn't cheap).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru (4/4/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Ok so now I want to try the Mango Chiller One Shots from Flavour World SA but it's my first time mixing a One Shot. I need a bit of help here with it.
> 
> It says to use 17% recommended and that 10ml makes 100ml of juice. So how do I work this out on the ejuice calculator so that I can get the right amount of VG, PG and nicotine? Do I just put in 17% along with all the other stats and check the results before ordering? My maths isn't great so a bit of help would be appreciated.
> 
> I need to order as much as I can afford on PG, VG and nic as well as my usual concentrates so that I have enough to take with me to the UK for the first two months. I've already got a 600ml DIY mix steeping so I'm sorted with that one for now. If I work out the total amount, I will have 2L of juice to take with me (more or less up to 4 months as the DIY stuff up in the UK isn't cheap).


The maths are not right here. 17% and 10ml makes 100ml

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (4/4/19)

Grand Guru said:


> The maths are not right here. 17% and 10ml makes 100ml


Oh my bad, I just looked at the site and it says 10%, not sure where I got the 17% from. 



> Suggested % 10%
> 
> Recommended 70/30 mix adjust accordingly if nicotine is added
> 
> ...



https://www.flavourworld.co.za/products/mango-freez-one-shot

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## lesvaches (4/4/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Ok so now I want to try the Mango Chiller One Shots from Flavour World SA but it's my first time mixing a One Shot. I need a bit of help here with it.
> 
> It says to use 17% recommended and that 10ml makes 100ml of juice. So how do I work this out on the ejuice calculator so that I can get the right amount of VG, PG and nicotine? Do I just put in 17% along with all the other stats and check the results before ordering? My maths isn't great so a bit of help would be appreciated.
> 
> I need to order as much as I can afford on PG, VG and nic as well as my usual concentrates so that I have enough to take with me to the UK for the first two months. I've already got a 600ml DIY mix steeping so I'm sorted with that one for now. If I work out the total amount, I will have 2L of juice to take with me (more or less up to 4 months as the DIY stuff up in the UK isn't cheap).


create one ingredient, add 10% then the PG,VG and nic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (4/4/19)

lesvaches said:


> create one ingredient, add 10% then the PG,VG and nic.
> View attachment 162662


Thanks @lesvaches, that helps but what about adding nic?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/4/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Thanks @lesvaches, that helps but what about adding nic?


is your Nic PG based? Then it will just subtract from the amount of PG added

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (4/4/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Thanks @lesvaches, that helps but what about adding nic?


Regard tje oneshot as a concentrate, just like you would with any of your mixes. So where you would put in say Tfa Strawberry, you now put it you oneshot name at 10%. The nic and other stuff you do as normal

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (4/4/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> is your Nic PG based? Then it will just subtract from the amount of PG added


VG based. 

Thanks guys for the advice.

Brains not working today, I was repairing my phone til 1:30am... Something wasn't kosher with it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/4/19)

RainstormZA said:


> VG based.
> 
> Thanks guys for the advice.
> 
> Brains not working today, I was repairing my phone til 1:30am... Something wasn't kosher with it.



Shame man, get some rest! Then it will just subtract from the VG volume. have fun mixing and let us know what you think of the One-Shot

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (4/4/19)

On google play store you can download an app called LiqCalc. It’s the awesome!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (4/4/19)

@RainstormZA 

Why dont you just try it first to see if you like it - then order more if you do?
If you have enough time that is

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (4/4/19)

Silver said:


> @RainstormZA
> 
> Why dont you just try it first to see if you like it - then order more if you do?
> If you have enough time that is


Yeah that's what I did. I thought wait, what if i dont like it? I just got the 10ml one for now. I can always order more later and mix it over there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (5/4/19)

OK I got the 10ml Mango Freez one shot. Absolutely blown away. I don't think the 100ml will last very long 

Definitely getting a 30ml one in May and mix a batch before I leave the country.




Tastes exactly like this

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (5/4/19)

Thanks @RainstormZA 

I love those paddle pop ice lollies by Ola. They are divine. Especially when the ice melts a bit and the bottom part gets quite concentrated. Ooohhh....

I need to try this Mango Freeze from FlavourWorld SA!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA (5/4/19)

Silver said:


> Thanks @RainstormZA
> 
> I love those paddle pop ice lollies by Ola. They are divine. Especially when the ice melts a bit and the bottom part gets quite concentrated. Ooohhh....
> 
> I need to try this Mango Freeze from FlavourWorld SA!!!


Bingo! That's the best part of the ice treat. 

Ooooh now I need an actual Paddle Pop

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (5/4/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Bingo! That's the best part of the ice treat.
> 
> Ooooh now I need an actual Paddle Pop



I havent had one for quite a long time
Dont know why
Now I want one too!
lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (5/4/19)

Silver said:


> I havent had one for quite a long time
> Dont know why
> Now I want one too!
> lol



Lol I had one with my mom a few weeks ago, still as good as ever! That day was sweltering hot.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (27/4/19)

I've been wanting to mix some MTL juice for the pod that I won from Nikola Cigs.

Thinking along the lines of this:

My recipe was as follows

CAP Sweet Cream - 10%
CAP Sweet Strawberry - 2%

TFA Strawberry Ripe - 2%

RF Strawberry SC - 2%

Inawera Shisha Strawberry - 4%
20% WS23 - 1%
PG 40 / VG 60
up the nicotine from 3mg to 6mg?
Do you think I should up the strawberry concentrates as I get very little flavour on the draw? Thing is my mom says she can smell it being strawberries and cream but I get very little taste after I inhale it. If I increase my drag-in time, I get a bit more flavour. Still figuring out this pod system as I'm not exactly sure how I'm supposed to use an MTL device. Lol. 

And I want to improve my mint recipe - I know I'm lacking something here. 

CAP Peppermint - 10%
CAP Sweet Cream - 5%
WS23 - 3%
Also 60/40 ratio for PG / VG
Nicotine at 3, wanting to up it to 6mg. 

This flavour is right on the ball for what I want - you know the kind of imperial mints that some restaurants give out before you pay the bill.

For some reason, even in my DL setups, it tastes very weak. I need some improvement on this one - maybe a different peppermint concentrate?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (29/4/19)

Helloooo? Anyone at home?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Elmien (29/4/19)

I've been thinking of getting a pod for when I go out. I think it will be easier than lugging around the big mod. Another plus is smaller clouds in public. I've been looking at information on mixing for pods and I can't really figure out exactly what to do. Some people say up the flavour but they are not really being specific with how much. Other people say to only up the nicotine. Most of the recipes I've found for pods use nic salts. I don't really like the idea of nic salts from the information I've gotten on it so far. Hopefully, someone with some experience can help out here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (29/4/19)

Agreed, @Elmien, I'm not too keen on using nic salts. 

Apparently @Jean claude Vaaldamme suggested upping the freebase nic to 6mg or 9mg. I made a tester yesterday with strawberries, watermelon and ice - it was very nice. The concentrate % is 3 times more than for DL mixes. I think I had 4% for all 3 strawberry and watermelon concentrates and I think 2% for the ice in a 30ml bottle.

I suppose it could be improved a bit more but for now, I quite like the flavour. 

Oh the mix ratio was 50/50.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (29/4/19)

RainstormZA said:


> I've been wanting to mix some MTL juice for the pod that I won from Nikola Cigs.
> 
> Thinking along the lines of this:
> 
> ...


When I started mixing for those small devices I upped the flavour concentrates by 25 %, mixed at 55VG/45PG and upped the nicotine. I soon found out that upping the concentrates' percentage did not really make a difference (in fact one risks muting the flavour by going too high or crossing the border to bad side effects with some concentrates) and that my normal 60VG/40PG was ok with all those small devices.

Thus, I keep my recipe's flavour concentrate percentages the same, mix at my normal 60VG/40PG, but just up the nicotine for a proper throat hit. This is with traditional nicotine - I do not use, nor like, nic salts.

My one exception to this rule is NET (naturally extracted tobacco) concentrates, but that is a whole different story.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA (29/4/19)

@Andre This is the recipe I made yesterday



I was supposed to use 6mg nicotine but I completely forgot to change that as I'm so used to adding 3mg for my normal mixes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (29/4/19)

Agree with @Andre , I upped my red pill mix from 22% to 30% and did not make much diffs, except the menthol is now a bit too much.
On 9-12mg freebase nic the throat hit can start to be too much for some. Im going to buy some nic salts and experiment a bit, maybe mix 6mg freebase with 6 -9mg nic salts. I never tried nic salts, but think the problem might be people using it at 30-50mg. So my logoc say, mix 6mg freebase for throat hit plus another 6mg or so nic salts for the nic kick

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## RainstormZA (22/3/21)

I have a dilemma here - looking at my surplus concentrates and trying to find a way to use them up without having to buy more or other flavours to go with them.

I have L'Oran Cheesecake and INW Yes We Cheesecake - can these two be combined together to make a plain cheesecake? I also have FA Forest Fruit Mix sitting on the sidelines and FA Cream Fresh too. 

I'm trying to use up the reserves that I don't use often so a lil help here will be appreciated.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (22/3/21)

RainstormZA said:


> I have a dilemma here - looking at my surplus concentrates and trying to find a way to use them up without having to buy more or other flavours to go with them.
> 
> I have L'Oran Cheesecake and INW Yes We Cheesecake - can these two be combined together to make a plain cheesecake? I also have FA Forest Fruit Mix sitting on the sidelines and FA Cream Fresh too.
> 
> I'm trying to use up the reserves that I don't use often so a lil help here will be appreciated.



try to put what you have into one of the online recipe sites and see what it spits out

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (22/3/21)

Why not use all three components? Make a creamy, fruit infused cheesecake?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (22/3/21)

RainstormZA said:


> I have a dilemma here - looking at my surplus concentrates and trying to find a way to use them up without having to buy more or other flavours to go with them.
> 
> I have L'Oran Cheesecake and INW Yes We Cheesecake - can these two be combined together to make a plain cheesecake? I also have FA Forest Fruit Mix sitting on the sidelines and FA Cream Fresh too.
> 
> I'm trying to use up the reserves that I don't use often so a lil help here will be appreciated.


I quite often mix two or more concentrates of the same flavour together by choice so certainly can as a way of using up! For example although i am trying to mix more complex recipes if i was doing a simple plain Bubblegum i would just use Bubblegum concentrate but would combine 3 or 4 different brands, it just seems to work better for me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (22/3/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Why not use all three components? Make a creamy, fruit infused cheesecake?


Can find cheesecake just slightly sickly due to the cream cheese element so some added cream will help and smooth it out more, and then yes agree a Forest fruits cheesecake, sounds good enough to vape!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2 | Useful 1


----------



## RainstormZA (22/3/21)

Thanks Guys I’ll start mixing tomorrow and give that a try. 

Yes We Cheesecake has the hint of tropical coconut on the sniff test - kind of reminds me of Malibu lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (22/3/21)

RainstormZA said:


> Thanks Guys I’ll start mixing tomorrow and give that a try.
> 
> Yes We Cheesecake has the hint of tropical coconut on the sniff test - kind of reminds me of Malibu lol


Yes and also a hint of condensed milk, they released this flavour the same time as Zwei Peanut, Passion Flower, Juicy Lemon, Mojito, and a couple of others. I was lucky enough (along with others) to be sent 10 new flavours about 4 years ago that needed testing at different percentages etc and feedback given. 7 flavours were released while 3 i have never seen again (so i assume were not released due to feedback), just shows how much they valued my opinion as i scored yes we cheesecake very low and it got released, another flavour was Pair of Pears which is the best Pear flavour i have ever tried yet i have never seen it ever again!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (23/3/21)

Timwis said:


> Yes and also a hint of condensed milk, they released this flavour the same time as Zwei Peanut, Passion Flower, Juicy Lemon, Mojito, and a couple of others. I was lucky enough (along with others) to be sent 10 new flavours about 4 years ago that needed testing at different percentages etc and feedback given. 7 flavours were released while 3 i have never seen again (so i assume were not released due to feedback), just shows how much they valued my opinion as i scored yes we cheesecake very low and it got released, another flavour was Pair of Pears which is the best Pear flavour i have ever tried yet i have never seen it ever again!



I love Pair of Pears and use it frequently. You can grab some here

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/3/21)

Good to see you back @Rude Rudi .

@Timwis lives in the UK so Flavour Mill won't help him I'm afraid

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (23/3/21)

Rude Rudi said:


> I love Pair of Pears and use it frequently. You can grab some here


They must have just decided to keep it away from me, i just don't seem to ever find it in the UK! At least i know it wasn't scrapped!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (23/3/21)

@Viper_SA what do you think of this?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA (23/3/21)

@Timwis looks like you’re in luck

https://theecigshop.uk/product/inawera-pair-of-pears-flavour-concentrates/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (23/3/21)

RainstormZA said:


> @Timwis looks like you’re in luck
> 
> https://theecigshop.uk/product/inawera-pair-of-pears-flavour-concentrates/


That's spooky only 20 minutes ago i googled Inawera Pair of Pears and have been looking on the same site, loads on Sale as well including pair of Pears that's already gone into my cart!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (23/3/21)

Timwis said:


> That's spooky only 20 minutes ago i googled Inawera Pair of Pears and have been looking on the same site, loads on Sale as well including pair of Pears that's already gone into my cart!


Those Flavorah flavour packs at just £20 rather than £70 great value but i have a few flavours out of each pack so will stick to single flavours!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (24/3/21)

RainstormZA said:


> @Viper_SA what do you think of this?
> 
> View attachment 225829



Shucks, I've only worked with the Fruit of the forest before. Don't really know the other brands you have there. It's been years since my last DIY...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (24/3/21)

RainstormZA said:


> @Timwis looks like you’re in luck
> 
> https://theecigshop.uk/product/inawera-pair-of-pears-flavour-concentrates/


Got my Pair of Pears but also got a bit carried away!

*Order details*
*Product* *Total*
FLAVORAH APPLE FLAVOUR - 10ml × 1 £1.45
FLAVORAH FROSTING FLAVOUR - 10ml × 1 £1.45
FLAVORAH CRUNCH CEREAL FLAVOUR - 10ml × 1 £1.45
FLAVORAH PINK GUAVA CONCENTRATE - 10ml × 1 £1.45
FLAVORAH RASPBERRY CONCENTRATE - 10ml × 1 £1.45
FLAVORAH STRAWBERRY SMASH FLAVOUR - 10ml × 1 £1.45
INAWERA AM4A CONCENTRATE - 10ml × 1 £1.00
INAWERA BLUEBERRY FLAVOUR CONCENTRATES - 10ml × 1 £1.00
INAWERA BUBBLEGUM FLAVOUR CONCENTRATES - 10ml × 1 £1.00
INAWERA PAIR OF PEARS FLAVOUR CONCENTRATES - 10ml × 1 £1.00
INAWERA SWEET CHERRY FLAVOUR CONCENTRATES - 10ml × 1 £1.00
INAWERA NOUGAT FLAVOUR CONCENTRATES - 10ml × 1 £1.00
INAWERA MELON FLAVOUR CONCENTRATES - 10ml × 1 £1.00
INAWERA MILK CHOCOLATE FLAVOUR CONCENTRATES - 10ml × 1 £1.00
INAWERA HORNED TOFFEE FLAVOUR CONCENTRATES - 10ml × 1 £1.00
INAWERA GRAPES FLAVOUR CONCENTRATES - 10ml × 1 £1.00
INAWERA DARK LAGER FLAVOUR CONCENTRATES - 10ml × 1 £1.00
THE FLAVOR APPRENTICE BANANA CREAM CONCENTRATE - 10ml × 1 £0.50
THE FLAVOR APPRENTICE BANANA NUT BREAD CONCENTRATE - 10ml × 1 £0.50
THE FLAVOR APPRENTICE COCONUT CANDY CONCENTRATE - 10ml × 1 £0.50
THE FLAVOR APPRENTICE EGG NOG CONCENTRATE - 10ml × 1 £0.50
THE FLAVOR APPRENTICE FRUITY STICK GUM CONCENTRATE - 10ml × 1 £0.50
THE FLAVOR APPRENTICE HOLIDAY SPICE CONCENTRATE - 10ml × 1 £0.50
THE FLAVOR APPRENTICE KENTUCKY BOURBON CONCENTRATE - 10ml × 1 £0.50
THE FLAVOR APPRENTICE MADAGASCAR BOURBON VANILLA CONCENTRATE - 10ml × 1 £0.50
THE FLAVOR APPRENTICE POMEGRANATE CONCENTRATE - 10ml × 1 £0.50
THE FLAVOR APPRENTICE RAISIN CONCENTRATE - 10ml × 1 £0.50
CAPELLA SILVERLINE MERINGUE CONCENTRATE - 10ml × 1 £0.60
CAPELLA SILVERLINE WHIPPED MARSHMALLOW CONCENTRATE - 10ml × 1 £0.60
CAPELLA SILVERLINE 27 FISH CONCENTRATE - 10ml × 1 £0.60
CAPELLA SILVERLINE CINNAMON SUGAR CONCENTRATE - 10ml × 1 £0.60
FLAVORAH CHERRY & CITRUS FLAVOURS CONCENTRATE PACK × 1 £20.00
CAPELLA SILVERLINE 27 BEARS CONCENTRATE - 10ml × 1 £1.00
INAWERA EUCALYPTUS WITH MINT FLAVOUR CONCENTRATES - 10ml × 1 £1.60
CAPELLA SILVERLINE ACAI CONCENTRATE - 10ml × 1 £1.00

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (24/3/21)

@Timwis lucky fish I’m on a very limited budget. I don’t have much but I get what I can afford - at the mo, I have to save up £65.20 for a dentist appointment in May - paid £22.30 yesterday for an assessment.

then there’s my rent and food on top of that. 

so more or less, just a few concentrates every few months is all I can afford

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (24/3/21)

RainstormZA said:


> @Viper_SA what do you think of this?
> 
> View attachment 225829


This is mixed - I had to make some adjustments. 3% for all of the ingredients above. 

Vaping it right now, it tastes like a tropical island. I'll give it a week or two to steep and see how it is.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (24/3/21)

RainstormZA said:


> @Timwis lucky fish I’m on a very limited budget. I don’t have much but I get what I can afford - at the mo, I have to save up £65.20 for a dentist appointment in May - paid £22.30 yesterday for an assessment.
> 
> then there’s my rent and food on top of that.
> 
> so more or less, just a few concentrates every few months is all I can afford


Been there many times!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (25/3/21)

@Rude Rudi just a quick question - is there a sub for FA Cream Fresh? As it's quite pricey for 10ml (£3.49).

Also I can't get hold of FA Tanger (Mandarin) - it appears to be non-existent in the UK (I checked the FA website in the UK - not on there). I also can't get FA Passion (passionfruit) either.


----------



## takatatak (25/3/21)

RainstormZA said:


> @Rude Rudi just a quick question - is there a sub for FA Cream Fresh? As it's quite pricey for 10ml (£3.49).
> 
> Also I can't get hold of FA Tanger (Mandarin) - it appears to be non-existent in the UK (I checked the FA website in the UK - not on there). I also can't get FA Passion (passionfruit) either.


Hey there @RainstormZA 

Flavour Creative concentrates are rebranded Flavour Art concentrates... You can pick both up at Chef's Flavours. Not sure why they have both companies listed but I assure you that they're the same thing.

Cream (Fresh)
Mandarin
Passionfruit

Hope this helps

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (25/3/21)

takatatak said:


> Hey there @RainstormZA
> 
> Flavour Creative concentrates are rebranded Flavour Art concentrates... You can pick both up at Chef's Flavours. Not sure why they have both companies listed but I assure you that they're the same thing.
> 
> ...


Oooo. 

I was told it was Arte Italiano that was used to rebrand FA?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (25/3/21)

Well happy a 30ml flavouring threw in free and 4 of the TFA concentrates that were only 50p and should be 10ml they actually sent 30ml, that's a total of 110ml free!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA (25/3/21)

Timwis said:


> Well happy a 30ml flavouring threw in free and 4 of the TFA concentrates that were only 50p and should be 10ml they actually sent 30ml, that's a total of 110ml free!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 226016


Yeah they may have run out of stock and decided to send you the 30ml non gratis. Vapable does the same, I think as I’ve only seen others commenting about it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (25/3/21)

RainstormZA said:


> Yeah they may have run out of stock and decided to send you the 30ml non gratis. Vapable does the same, I think as I’ve only seen others commenting about it.


Would definitely order from these again so that's Vapable, Rainbowvapes, Ecig Shop and Chefs flavours for my VTA! Great to have a choice!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## takatatak (26/3/21)

RainstormZA said:


> Oooo.
> 
> I was told it was Arte Italiano that was used to rebrand FA?


It looks like you're right. Apparently Vapable sells rebottled FA as Arte Italiano. So either Flavour Creative from Chefs or Arte Italiano from Vapable...

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## RainstormZA (6/4/21)

Any good peppermint based flavour concentrates that anyone can suggest? I find that I can't tolerate anything other than peppermint - something to do with the time of the year - I am experiencing the most horrible sinusitis / allergy rhinitis / hayfever this year (spring in UK). Also it's been snowing on and off this afternoon - the cold also seems to make things worse. So I'm taking a break from the WS23 and moving away from it for a while. 

Currently using TPA Peppermint, 100% VG nicotine (thanks @Timwis - it's made a small difference). 

I'm kind of lost right now - waiting for the worse of this to get over with before trying anything else.


----------



## Adephi (6/4/21)

RainstormZA said:


> Any good peppermint based flavour concentrates that anyone can suggest? I find that I can't tolerate anything other than peppermint - something to do with the time of the year - I am experiencing the most horrible sinusitis / allergy rhinitis / hayfever this year (spring in UK). Also it's been snowing on and off this afternoon - the cold also seems to make things worse. So I'm taking a break from the WS23 and moving away from it for a while.
> 
> Currently using TPA Peppermint, 100% VG nicotine (thanks @Timwis - it's made a small difference).
> 
> I'm kind of lost right now - waiting for the worse of this to get over with before trying anything else.



I bought INW Shisha Peppermint last year to fill up an order. Good flavour but very potent. At 1 drop/10 ml it stands out on any mix I tried it on.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (6/4/21)

Adephi said:


> I bought INW Shisha Peppermint last year to fill up an order. Good flavour but very potent. At 1 drop/10 ml it stands out on any mix I tried it on.


Thanks, what's the flavour profile on that one? Will it work with Shisha Orange or any other flavouring?


----------



## Timwis (6/4/21)

RainstormZA said:


> Any good peppermint based flavour concentrates that anyone can suggest? I find that I can't tolerate anything other than peppermint - something to do with the time of the year - I am experiencing the most horrible sinusitis / allergy rhinitis / hayfever this year (spring in UK). Also it's been snowing on and off this afternoon - the cold also seems to make things worse. So I'm taking a break from the WS23 and moving away from it for a while.
> 
> Currently using TPA Peppermint, 100% VG nicotine (thanks @Timwis - it's made a small difference).
> 
> I'm kind of lost right now - waiting for the worse of this to get over with before trying anything else.


You told me about it but you said to me it was @YeOldeOke and @vicTor who advised trying max VG!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (6/4/21)

RainstormZA said:


> Any good peppermint based flavour concentrates that anyone can suggest? I find that I can't tolerate anything other than peppermint - something to do with the time of the year - I am experiencing the most horrible sinusitis / allergy rhinitis / hayfever this year (spring in UK). Also it's been snowing on and off this afternoon - the cold also seems to make things worse. So I'm taking a break from the WS23 and moving away from it for a while.
> 
> Currently using TPA Peppermint, 100% VG nicotine (thanks @Timwis - it's made a small difference).
> 
> I'm kind of lost right now - waiting for the worse of this to get over with before trying anything else.


Not tried it but have been impressed with all the Flavorah flavourings i have tried and are the strongest i have ever used make FA and Inawera seem quite weak in comparison! The Flavorah Peppermint you can get for £2.16 at nomznomz which is cheap for their flavourings, below a bit of info:

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (6/4/21)

If you like Tea's then Peppermint also goes quite well!


----------



## RainstormZA (6/4/21)

Timwis said:


> You told me about it but you said to me it was @YeOldeOke and @vicTor who advised trying max VG!


I tried that and it didn't really make any difference. So I ended up making both normal 70/30 peppermint and max vg peppermint - no difference in both (except I had more cloud with max vg). 

It is only when I vape without the peppermint, it becomes more of an irritant. I sneezed, lost my taste and sense of smell and then the runny nose - with the runny nose, it develops into a cough (doesn't help with the irritated throat). It's only when I use the peppermint mix, it becomes a relief for me which I'm finding really strange having this reaction. I also thought it was the nicotine but the 100% VG does make a small difference though.

EDIT: Speaking of which, I mixed a small amount of peppermint juice with the Forest Fruit Cheesecake (that originally was irritating my throat). Seems problem solved - the peppermint addition is what I need at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (6/4/21)

Timwis said:


> If you like Tea's then Peppermint also goes quite well!


The only tea I will drink is Yorkshire tea - nothing else. I don't even drink coffee.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (6/4/21)

RainstormZA said:


> Thanks, what's the flavour profile on that one? Will it work with Shisha Orange or any other flavouring?



I used it in Cuprian. Just halved the Creme de Menthe and added a few drops of INW Shisha Pepperment.

Also added a few dropps in @Rude Rudi 's Cartoffee. It really shined in that one.

I believe it could work in Shisha Orange. Haven't tried though. Might play around in my next session.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (6/4/21)

RainstormZA said:


> The only tea I will drink is Yorkshire tea - nothing else. I don't even drink coffee.


Never drink Tea myself but gallons of coffee, a lot of other nations regard us as tea drinking addicts who speak the queens English which is funny to us as we have so many accents and the top Tea drinking nations are places like Iraq, even in Ireland they drink more tea than us. We are all guilty of stereotyping, most English see New Zealand as a country full of sheep and (not me) many will joke calling the Welsh "sheep sha****s" yet per capita England has more sheep than both Wales and New Zealand!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (6/4/21)

Adephi said:


> I believe it could work in Shisha Orange. Haven't tried though. Might play around in my next session.


I've been hankering after a nice orange / mango juice - maybe that will be my next mix...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (6/4/21)

RainstormZA said:


> I've been hankering after a nice orange / mango juice - maybe that will be my next mix...


https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/57121#icee_orange_by_ruderudi

INW Shisha Orange at 2% is all you need for a good juicy orange.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (6/4/21)

Timwis said:


> Never drink Tea myself but gallons of coffee, a lot of other nations regard us as tea drinking addicts who speak the queens English which is funny to us as we have so many accents and the top Tea drinking nations are places like Iraq, even in Ireland they drink more tea than us. We are all guilty of stereotyping, most English see New Zealand as a country full of sheep and (not me) many will joke calling the Welsh "sheep sha****s" yet per capita England has more sheep than both Wales and New Zealand!



Because of you guys they call it a Tea Break in cricket. Yet I highly doubt tea is on the menu.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis (6/4/21)

Adephi said:


> Because of you guys they call it a Tea Break in cricket. Yet I highly doubt tea is on the menu.


Or cucumber sandwiches!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (7/4/21)

Adephi said:


> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/57121#icee_orange_by_ruderudi
> 
> INW Shisha Orange at 2% is all you need for a good juicy orange.


So I've kind of worked this out roughly - it needs to be tested. This is based on 100ml bottles I currently have - I go through 60ml bottles very quickly so I opted for the bigger ones. 




Any constructive criticism?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (7/4/21)

RainstormZA said:


> So I've kind of worked this out roughly - it needs to be tested. This is based on 100ml bottles I currently have - I go through 60ml bottles very quickly so I opted for the bigger ones.
> 
> View attachment 226944
> 
> ...



hi I cant comment on the flavours but if you going for Max VG mix you should leave out the PG


----------



## RainstormZA (7/4/21)

vicTor said:


> hi I cant comment on the flavours but if you going for Max VG mix you should leave out the PG


Max VG hasn't made any difference to be honest.

It is the peppermint concentrate that I've been using that's only making the difference.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (7/4/21)

RainstormZA said:


> So I've kind of worked this out roughly - it needs to be tested. This is based on 100ml bottles I currently have - I go through 60ml bottles very quickly so I opted for the bigger ones.
> 
> View attachment 226944
> 
> ...



For me personally that Cactus is very high. Depending on what you are going for I would not go above 0.5%. 0.3% is what I normally use.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (7/4/21)

Adephi said:


> For me personally that Cactus is very high. Depending on what you are going for I would not go above 0.5%. 0.3% is what I normally use.


Ok, actually aiming for a nice cold summery drink - UK is currently in spring mode, approaching summer around June. I can't get my Mango Freeze One shots as it's only in South Africa - I'll only be able to get hold of some through my mom and with COVID travel restrictions, it may be a very long wait. So in the mean time, I'll make the best of the situation and try some different juices.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (7/4/21)

RainstormZA said:


> Ok, actually aiming for a nice cold summery drink - UK is currently in spring mode, approaching summer around June. I can't get my Mango Freeze One shots as it's only in South Africa - I'll only be able to get hold of some through my mom and with COVID travel restrictions, it may be a very long wait. So in the mean time, I'll make the best of the situation and try some different juices.



Then use the cactus at 0.25-0.3%. Will give a juicy effect. Anything higher and you will start getting the bitter Aloe/Cactus flavour. Some like it, some don't. But it doesn't sound like that is what you want.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (7/4/21)

Only my own personal taste but to add juiciness where many use Cactus i tend to use Honeydew Melon, also helps to get that tinned fruit syrup taste, like @Adephi say's that Aloe note is an acquired taste i almost find it soapy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## RainstormZA (8/4/21)

Timwis said:


> Only my own personal taste but to add juiciness where many use Cactus i tend to use Honeydew Melon, also helps to get that tinned fruit syrup taste, like @Adephi say's that Aloe note is an acquired taste i almost find it soapy!


It’s like coriander - you either like it or you don’t. I’ve heard some people say it tastes like dish washing liquid. I’m fine with it - actually munch on the leaves or add in curry


----------



## Adephi (9/4/21)

Timwis said:


> Never drink Tea myself but gallons of coffee, a lot of other nations regard us as tea drinking addicts who speak the queens English which is funny to us as we have so many accents and the top Tea drinking nations are places like Iraq, even in Ireland they drink more tea than us. We are all guilty of stereotyping, most English see New Zealand as a country full of sheep and (not me) many will joke calling the Welsh "sheep sha****s" yet per capita England has more sheep than both Wales and New Zealand!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Timwis (9/4/21)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 227112


Wouldn't it need to be actually pronounced Bri ish for this to even be a joke, can only guess whoever came up with this has a speech impediment!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (9/4/21)

Timwis said:


> Wouldn't it need to be actually pronounced Bri ish for this to even be a joke, can only guess whoever came up with this has a speech impediment!


It's an American dad joke. It's not suppose to make sense.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (11/4/21)

You know I was just thinking about my very own recipe - Charlotte's Butterscotch Mints that I created a while back - that juice is the only juice that ages really well over time. As it goes, housemate is having issues with the juices for his MTL setup - tried a MAAT tank and for a while it wasn't harsh, the harshness of the throat hit came back so we ended up putting in what was left of my butterscotch mints juice into the tank after emptying it. He quite likes it so I've decided to make more for both of us as I want to keep him vaping, not smoking. 

So I'm ordering concentrates and have decided on the following recipes - passionfruit juice, my butterscotch mints juice, and Lemon Cream cronut (my adapted version of the original one - less sweeter). I also want to make Barbossa's Mutiny, also another recipe of mine - I quite liked it about a year or two back, and it takes a while to age well enough for vaping but like Butterscotch mints, it also ages well with time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (11/4/21)

Timwis said:


> Only my own personal taste but to add juiciness where many use Cactus i tend to use Honeydew Melon, also helps to get that tinned fruit syrup taste, like @Adephi say's that Aloe note is an acquired taste i almost find it soapy!


Is it CAP Honeydew Melon, isn't it?

I just made a purchase with Vapable - around £38 worth of concentrates lol. I'm going all in with at least 5 flavour profiles with all the concentrates I've decided to mix.



> Cooling Agent WS-23 Flavour Concentrate - 10ml × 1
> Vanilla Swirl Perfumer's Apprentice Flavour Concentrate - 10ml × 1
> Zeppola Arte Italiano Flavour Concentrate - 10ml × 1
> Passionfruit Arte Italiano Flavour Concentrate - 10ml × 1
> ...



eJuice profiles as of now:

1. Barbossa's Mutiny
2. Lemon Cream Cronut
3. Passionfruit Juice
4. Charlotte's Butterscotch Mints
5. Mango Orange Juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (11/4/21)

RainstormZA said:


> Is it CAP Honeydew Melon, isn't it?
> 
> I just made a purchase with Vapable - around £38 worth of concentrates lol. I'm going all in with at least 5 flavour profiles with all the concentrates I've decided to mix.
> 
> ...


I find any good Honeydew works just the ideal percentage differs depending on brand, Honeydew is more neutral while being juicy unlike say Watermelon which has a stronger flavour, it's ideal to get something like that canned syrup taste!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (11/4/21)

Timwis said:


> I find any good Honeydew works just the ideal percentage differs depending on brand, Honeydew is more neutral while being juicy unlike say Watermelon which has a stronger flavour, it's ideal to get something like that canned syrup taste!


Yeah it was the only honeydew melon available on Vapable - just wanted to do one shop and go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (11/4/21)

RainstormZA said:


> Yeah it was the only honeydew melon available on Vapable - just wanted to do one shop and go.


What flavours did you get Claire?


----------



## alex chen (12/4/21)

you can add 2% or 3% is ok


----------



## fbb1964 (12/4/21)

I was surprised to see Marula not being quite popular and used in more juice recipes. I've bought some and it's really good. I found Inewera Marula and have used it in a few recipes. Awesome! Very distinctive smell and taste that only Marula has. It has a very strong flavour and it's very sweet I use it quite sparingly. 

https://e-liquid-recipes.com/flavor/75020

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (12/4/21)

Timwis said:


> What flavours did you get Claire?


I posted it earlier in quoted text.

Cooling Agent WS-23 Flavour Concentrate - 10ml × 1
Vanilla Swirl Perfumer's Apprentice Flavour Concentrate - 10ml × 1
Zeppola Arte Italiano Flavour Concentrate - 10ml × 1 
Passionfruit Arte Italiano Flavour Concentrate - 10ml × 1
Juicy Lemon Capella Flavour Concentrate - 10ml × 1
Super Sweet Capella Concentrate - 10ml × 1
Sugar Cookie (V2) Capella Flavour Concentrate - 10ml × 1
Honeydew Melon Capella Flavour Concentrate - 10ml × 1
Vanilla Custard (V2) Capella Flavour Concentrate - 10ml × 1
RY4 Double Perfumer's Apprentice Flavour Concentrate - 30ml × 1
Jamaican Rum Perfumer's Apprentice Flavour Concentrate - 30ml (3 x 10ml) × 1
Peppermint Perfumer's Apprentice Flavour Concentrate - 30ml × 1
Cool Mint Capella Flavour Concentrate - 30ml × 1
Butterscotch Ripple Flavor West Concentrate - 30ml (3 x 10ml) × 1
Orange Mango Capella Flavour Concentrate - 30ml × 1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (12/4/21)

RainstormZA said:


> I posted it earlier in quoted text.
> 
> Cooling Agent WS-23 Flavour Concentrate - 10ml × 1
> Vanilla Swirl Perfumer's Apprentice Flavour Concentrate - 10ml × 1
> ...


Normally i am not into using coolants but i must say i find that Cool Mint a cracking flavour!


----------



## RainstormZA (13/4/21)

Timwis said:


> Normally i am not into using coolants but i must say i find that Cool Mint a cracking flavour!


Yeah only if it's used right. If you want to make a peppermint sweet like the ones you get in restaurants, that's TPA Peppermint to make it - not Cool Mint as I've discovered trying to create it - seriously tastes like crap if you do that with Cool Mint instead of Peppermint. 

But in some of my recipes which I use - mainly with chocolate profiles like my Peppermint Crisp chocolate bar (it's been renamed to Peppermint Crackle), then there's Charlotte's Butterscotch mints (which works well with the butterscotch ripple).

@Timwis I only use coolant if I want a cooler feel in my juices.


----------



## RainstormZA (13/4/21)

Ok I have mixed these






My verdict on the CAP Orange Mango is very nice!!!! I added 1% WS23 and it made it even better. I can’t believe I made 5 different juices and they all turned out great. No coughing, no throat irritation, nothing.

I think I may have to leave the passion fruit to steep as it tastes a bit strange vaping it but drop taste test is just like granadilla juice which I find very weird that I get two opposing profiles for the drop taste and for the vaping test.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (14/4/21)

Some more flavours for my stash!

Shopping cart
*Product image* *Description* *Quantity* *Price*





1 *Candy Roll - Flavorah10ml* 1 £2.70




1 *Hibiscus Candy SC - Wonder Flavours SC10ml* 1 £1.90




1 *Violet - Flavour Creative10ml* 1 £2.00




1 *Jelly Candy - Capella10ml* 1 £1.65




1 *Orange Cream - Wonder Flavours SC10ml* 1 £1.90




1 *Salmiak Liquorice (Salty) SC - Wonder Flavours SC10ml* 1 £1.90




1 *Mora (Blackberry) SC - Wonder Flavours SC10ml* 1 £1.90




1 *English Marmalade - VTA10ml* 1 £1.80




1 *Coffee Milk Froth - VTA10ml* 1 £1.80




1 *Biscuit Base - VTA10ml* 1 £1.80




1 *Pudding Base - VTA10ml* 1 £1.80




1 *Raw Sugar - VTA10ml* 1 £1.80




1 *Brandy - VTA10ml* 1 £1.80




1 *Gold Rum - VTA10ml* 1 £1.80




1 *Tutti Frutti - VTA10ml* 1 £1.80




1 *Shisha Melon - VTA10ml* 1 £1.80




1 *Grape Yogurt - VTA10ml* 1 £1.80




1 *Black Liquorice - VTA10ml* 1 £1.80




1 *Blackberry -VTA10ml* 1 £1.80




1 *Caramel Mocha - VTA10ml* 1 £1.80




1 *Creaming Soda - VTA10ml* 1 £1.80




1 *Rhubarb Compote - VTA10ml* 1 £1.80




1 *Chocolate Mousse - VTA10ml* 1 £1.80




1 *Strawberry Jam - VTA10ml* 1 £1.80




1 *Raspberry Jam - VTA10ml* 1 £1.80




1 *Golden Syrup - VTA10ml* 1 £1.80




1 *Warm Custard - VTA10ml* 1 £1.80




1 *Honeycomb - VTA10ml* 1 £1.80

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (17/5/21)

Needed a better selection of Apples for a Tennessee Apple recipe i am working on, funny how a couple of flavours always seems to grow into a full basket!

*Order summary*


 Granny Smith - Flavorah × 1
10ml



THEKITCHEN (-£0.28) £2.74
£2.46



 Red Dates - VTA × 1
10ml



THEKITCHEN (-£0.18) £1.80
£1.62



 Dark Chocolate - VTA × 1
10ml



THEKITCHEN (-£0.18) £1.80
£1.62



 White Chocolate - Flavorah × 1
10ml



THEKITCHEN (-£0.28) £2.74
£2.46



 Milk Chocolate - Flavorah × 1
10ml



THEKITCHEN (-£0.28) £2.74
£2.46



 Chocolate Base Clear - VTA × 1
10ml



THEKITCHEN (-£0.18) £1.80
£1.62



 Orange Marmalade - VTA × 1
10ml



THEKITCHEN (-£0.18) £1.80
£1.62



 Dragonfruit - Flavorah × 1
10ml



THEKITCHEN (-£0.28) £2.74
£2.46



 Pumpkin Spice - Flavorah × 1
10ml



THEKITCHEN (-£0.27) £2.74
£2.47



 Custard Prem - Flavour Creative × 1
30ml



THEKITCHEN (-£0.39) £4.00
£3.61



 Heat - Flavorah × 1
10ml



THEKITCHEN (-£0.27) £2.74
£2.47



 Passion Fruit - Flavorah × 1
10ml



THEKITCHEN (-£0.27) £2.74
£2.47



 Green Apple - Flavorah × 1
10ml



THEKITCHEN (-£0.27) £2.74
£2.47



 Red Apple - Flavorah × 1
10ml



THEKITCHEN (-£0.27) £2.74
£2.47

Subtotal

*£32.28*
Shipping

*£0.00*
Taxes

*£5.37*
Total

*£32.28 GBP*
You saved £3.58

Reactions: Can relate 4


----------



## fbb1964 (18/5/21)

Timwis said:


> Needed a better selection of Apples for a Tennessee Apple recipe i am working on, funny how a couple of flavours always seems to grow into a full basket!
> 
> *Order summary*
> 
> ...


BUT you saved 3.85. LOL
It's like me sometimes adding $20 of extras not really needed to save $10 in shipping costs to get free shipping! Spend money to save money? let's just leave it there no justification required.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (18/5/21)

fbb1964 said:


> BUT you saved 3.85. LOL
> It's like me adding $20 of extras not really needed to save $10 in shipping costs to get free shipping! Spend money to save money? let's just leave it there no justification required.


You know how it is, have loads of custards but everyone says custard prem is the best which i don't have so in the basket it goes, spot date and think hey that will go well with fig in a tobacco recipe so in the basket, so on and so on!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (18/5/21)

@KZOR @Andre @Paul33 

Thinking if it would be possible to make a melktart juice? 

I’m now wanting to experiment with different flavours. So far passion fruit juice, lemon cream cronut and peppermint crisp are winners. 

I’m also getting the idea of making a chocolate cream cronut, work on that orange mango concentrate with some dragonfruit, ice and super sweet. Thanks to a work friend, I’m wanting strawberry and cream but in a donut or fried cronut.


----------



## LeislB (18/5/21)

@RainstormZA mind sharing your passion fruit juice, I find all of the ones I make so floral.

@Timwis I'm trying to find VT Desiccated coconut for a nice coconut custard recipe I found but it seems sold out everywhere in SA, damn! Also don't want to order from 5 different places and pay shipping each time, sigh.


----------



## Adephi (18/5/21)

RainstormZA said:


> @KZOR @Andre @Paul33
> 
> Thinking if it would be possible to make a melktart juice?
> 
> ...



This milktart has been in my rotation since its release. Can maybe just use even less of the cinnamon.

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/146421#classic_south_african_milk_tart_by_thefogvlog

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## RainstormZA (18/5/21)

@LeislB

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (18/5/21)

LeislB said:


> @RainstormZA mind sharing your passion fruit juice, I find all of the ones I make so floral.
> 
> @Timwis I'm trying to find VT Desiccated coconut for a nice coconut custard recipe I found but it seems sold out everywhere in SA, damn! Also don't want to order from 5 different places and pay shipping each time, sigh.


In the UK i order from Chefs flavours for VTA flavours. The weird thing is on VC you get a lot of Australians who tend to order from Chefs because if their order is a reasonable size it's cheaper to pay shipping and get from Chefs than buying in Australia so you get the bizarre situation of Australians buying Australian concentrates from the UK!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## fbb1964 (18/5/21)

Timwis said:


> In the UK i order from Chefs flavours for VTA flavours. The weird thing is on VC you get a lot of Australians who tend to order from Chefs because if their order is a reasonable size it's cheaper to pay shipping and get from Chefs than buying in Australia so you get the bizarre situation of Australians buying Australian concentrates from the UK!


Nice one. I'm not surprised! I just checked. VTA in 30ml size is $2.30 cheaper at Chefs flavours than from VTA in AU itself. You do a fairly bulky order and the savings will be substantial mate. We've discussed the high prices for vape stuff and shipping in AU before. With past covid lockdowns done it's pinching for money being tight everywhere a bargain is not to be missed. The one thing diy juice have taught me is to swop for different brand flavours not to order from multiple vendors for a specific recipe to avoid all those multiple shipping costs. Looks like chefs have a good selection of flavour brands at one vendor for future purchases!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (18/5/21)

fbb1964 said:


> Nice one. I'm not surprised! I just checked. VTA in 30ml size is $2.30 cheaper at Chefs flavours than from VTA in AU itself. You do a fairly bulky order and the savings will be substantial mate. We've discussed the high prices for vape stuff and shipping in AU before. With past covid lockdowns done it's pinching for money being tight everywhere a bargain is not to be missed. The one thing diy juice have taught me is to swop for different brand flavours not to order from multiple vendors for a specific recipe to avoid all those multiple shipping costs. Looks like chefs have a good selection of flavour brands at one vendor for future purchases!


Usually even when not advertised they also have some discount going just message and ask on the Facebook page and they usually have a code that gets 10 to 20% off!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (18/5/21)

fbb1964 said:


> Nice one. I'm not surprised! I just checked. VTA in 30ml size is $2.30 cheaper at Chefs flavours than from VTA in AU itself. You do a fairly bulky order and the savings will be substantial mate. We've discussed the high prices for vape stuff and shipping in AU before. With past covid lockdowns done it's pinching for money being tight everywhere a bargain is not to be missed. The one thing diy juice have taught me is to swop for different brand flavours not to order from multiple vendors for a specific recipe to avoid all those multiple shipping costs. Looks like chefs have a good selection of flavour brands at one vendor for future purchases!


Also the Flavour Creative are actually FA rebranded and have you seen the strength of their own brand new super concentrates?

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA (19/5/21)

Timwis said:


> You know how it is, have loads of custards but everyone says custard prem is the best which i don't have so in the basket it goes, spot date and think hey that will go well with fig in a tobacco recipe so in the basket, so on and so on!


Yeah that's why the mixers call it a rabbit hole - it never ends.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (3/6/21)

*[Order #19844] (30/05/2021)*
*Product* *Quantity* *Price*
Sweet Mango - Flavorah - 10ml 1 £2.14
Blackberry - Flavorah - 10ml 1 £2.14
Blueberry - Flavorah - 10ml 1 £2.11
Biscotti - Flavorah - 10ml 1 £2.11
Blue Raz - Flavorah - 10ml 1 £2.14
Classic Cigarette - Flavorah - 10ml 1 £2.11
Cotton Candy - Flavorah - 10ml 1 £2.11
Crème De Menthe - Flavorah - 10ml 1 £2.11
Marshmallow - Flavorah - 10ml 1 £2.11
Pineapple - Flavorah - 10ml 1 £2.11
Sour Apple - Flavorah - 10ml 1 £2.11
Strawberry - Flavorah - 10ml 1 £2.11
Red Burley - Flavorah - 10ml 1 £2.96
Nom Nomz Treatz - Brazil Nut - 30ml 1 £2.15
Nougat Concentrate - Craft Flavour - 10ml 1 £1.29
Lorna’s Flavours - Plum Concentrate - 30ml 1 £1.17
Lorna’s Flavours - Maple Concentrate - 30ml 1 £1.17
Lorna’s Flavours - Apricot Concentrate - 30ml 1 £1.17
Lorna’s Flavours - English Toffee Concentrate - 30ml 1 £1.17
Lorna’s Flavours - Sparkling Wine Concentrate - 30ml 1 £1.17
Lorna’s Flavours - Honey Concentrate - 30ml 1 £1.17
Lorna’s Flavours - Pomegranate Concentrate - 30ml 1 £1.17
Subtotal: £40.00
Shipping: Free Shipping (RM 48 Tracked)
Payment method: Credit Card via Opayo
Total: £40.00 (includes

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (3/6/21)

Timwis said:


> *[Order #19844] (30/05/2021)*
> *Product* *Quantity* *Price*
> Sweet Mango - Flavorah - 10ml 1 £2.14
> Blackberry - Flavorah - 10ml 1 £2.14
> ...


Lol I ordered INW Shisha Strawberry, FA Strawberry Ripe, CAP Sweet Strawberry, 30ml Passionfruit, Blackjack Vintage, FW Black Licorice, and One Pound Menthol. Plus 5 new juice bottles.


----------



## RainstormZA (3/6/21)

Friep said:


> My favorite strawberry flavours are tfa strawberry ripe, cap sweet strawberry, inw shisa strawberry, tfa strawberry, the flavour mill sweet strawberry. Havent tried rf strawberry yet. Each strawberry offers something else cap sweet strawberry is more a candy strawberry and stands up when steeping strawberry ripe is a ripe red strawberry when you mix the two at 2:1 so something like 6% strawberry ripe and 3% strawberry sweet you create a nice balance between candy and fresh strawberry + the strawberry doesn't vade that bad with a steep. Inw shisa strawberry is more earthy this is a stron strawberry and for me is a nice and authentic strawberry.


@Friep thanks for the Shisha Strawberry suggestion - bought and delivered yesterday. I really love it. I added some to my horribly went wrong mix of orange-mango with peppermint (accidentally mixed the full bottle of peppermint juice with the orange mango). Man, the shisha strawberry did it wonders - I just simply love the flavour in peppermint juice, it's just perfect.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (25/6/21)

Some of the new Chefs Flavours Super Concentrates Range:

*Items in this shipment*


 Milk (Fresh) - Chefs Super Concentrates × 1
10ml
THEKITCHEN (-£0.15)


 Vanilla Ice Cream - Chefs Super Concentrates × 1
10ml
THEKITCHEN (-£0.15)


 Tobacco Toasted Pop - Chefs Super Concentrates × 1
10ml
THEKITCHEN (-£0.15)


 Tobacco RY4 - Chefs Super Concentrates × 1
10ml
THEKITCHEN (-£0.15)


 Tobacco Gold - Chefs Super Concentrates × 1
10ml
THEKITCHEN (-£0.15)


 Tobacco Blend - Chefs Super Concentrates × 1
10ml
THEKITCHEN (-£0.15)


 Tobacco American Mild - Chefs Super Concentrates × 1
10ml
THEKITCHEN (-£0.15)


 Tarte Tatin - Chefs Super Concentrates × 1
10ml
THEKITCHEN (-£0.15)


 Tobacco Fire Cured - Chefs Super Concentrates × 1
10ml
THEKITCHEN (-£0.15)


 RY Castle - Chefs Super Concentrates × 1
10ml
THEKITCHEN (-£0.15)


 Plum - Chefs Super Concentrates × 1
10ml
THEKITCHEN (-£0.15)


 Peach Apricot - Chefs Super Concentrates × 1
10ml
THEKITCHEN (-£0.15)


 Maple Syrup - Chefs Super Concentrates × 1
10ml
THEKITCHEN (-£0.15)


 Lychee - Chefs Super Concentrates × 1
10ml
THEKITCHEN (-£0.15)


 Macaroon - Chefs Super Concentrates × 1
10ml
THEKITCHEN (-£0.15)


 Hazelnut Cream - Chefs Super Concentrates × 1
10ml
THEKITCHEN (-£0.15)


 Dulce De Leche - Chefs Super Concentrates × 1
10ml
THEKITCHEN (-£0.15)


 Brown Sugar - Chefs Super Concentrates × 1
10ml
THEKITCHEN (-£0.15)


 Toffee (Butter) - Chefs Super Concentrates × 1
10ml
THEKITCHEN (-£0.15)


 Tangerine - Chefs Super Concentrates × 1
10ml
THEKITCHEN (-£0.15)


 Peanut Butter - Chefs Super Concentrates × 1
10ml
THEKITCHEN (-£0.15)


 Oat - Chefs Super Concentrates × 1
10ml
THEKITCHEN (-£0.15)


 Mojito - Chefs Super Concentrates × 1
10ml
THEKITCHEN (-£0.15)


 Madeleine - Chefs Super Concentrates × 1
10ml
THEKITCHEN (-£0.15)


 Marshmallow - Chefs Super Concentrates × 1
10ml
THEKITCHEN (-£0.15)


 Custard Cake - Chefs Super Concentrates × 1
10ml
THEKITCHEN (-£0.15)


 Custard - Chefs Super Concentrates × 1
10ml
THEKITCHEN (-£0.15)


 Creme Brulee - Chefs Super Concentrates × 1
10ml
THEKITCHEN (-£0.15)


 Coconut Macaroons - Chefs Super Concentrates × 1
10ml
THEKITCHEN (-£0.15)


 Cake (Sponge Cake) - Chefs Super Concentrates × 1
10ml
THEKITCHEN (-£0.15)


 Blueberry Cheesecake - Chefs Super Concentrates × 1
10ml
THEKITCHEN (-£0.15)


 Blackcurrant - Chefs Super Concentrates × 1
10ml
THEKITCHEN (-£0.15)


 Biscuit (Speculoos) - Chefs Super Concentrates × 1
10ml
THEKITCHEN (-£0.15)


 Biscuit (Buttery) - Chefs Super Concentrates × 1
10ml
THEKITCHEN (-£0.15)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (25/6/21)

Arrived!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (30/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------

